# More? There's Always More !



## sawhorseray (Aug 5, 2022)

One morning a husband returns to the cabin after several hours of fishing and decides to take a nap .
Although not familiar with the lake, the wife decides to take the boat out, since it is such a beautiful day.
She motors out a short distance, anchors, and reads her book. Along comes a Game Warden in his boat.
He pulls up alongside the woman and says, " Good morning, Ma'am, what are you doing?"
"Reading a book," she replies , (thinking, "Isn't that obvious?")
"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area," he informs her. "I'm sorry, officer, but I'm not fishing, I'm reading."
"Yes, but you have all the equipment. I'll have to write you up a ticket. "
"For reading a book," she replies.
"You're in a Restricted Fishing Area ," he informs her again ."
"But officer, I'm not fishing, I'm reading."
" Yes, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment. I'll have to write you up a ticket and you'll have to pay a fine."
" If you do that, I'll have to charge you with sexual assault," says the woman."
"But I haven't even touched you," says the Game Warden .
"That's true, but you have all the equipment. For all I know you could start at any moment."
"Have a nice day ma'am," and he immediately departed.
MORAL:
Never argue with a woman who reads. It's likely she can also think.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 5, 2022)

LOL! All of these are great. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2022)

Good ones again . 2 and three got me laughin .


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 5, 2022)

These were all really good ones Ray.  Love the Trailer for sale or Rent, lmao!


----------



## tbern (Aug 5, 2022)

lots of good ones, thanks!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 6, 2022)

Good ones, Ray.  Love the "ex-wife" one.  Re: the electric chair joke--so much for the Go Green crowd.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 6, 2022)

#3 hits real close to home!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 6, 2022)

Loved em!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2022)

Good-uns, Ray!
Gracias!

Bear


----------

